# Canon AE-1



## tkaat (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey guys I would like any of you own a AE-1 (bought mine on Ebay and would like to get a impression of what it is like)












Thanks for passing through


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 27, 2009)

A great little camera.  It was one of the most popular 35mm SLR cameras of all time.  

I believe that many of them suffer from 'shutter squeak' but a CLA (clean, lube & adjust) should take care of that.

They use Canon FD lenses...and because FD lenses are not compatible with modern Canon auto focus cameras, the lenses are pretty cheap on the used market.


----------



## oldfilm (Mar 28, 2009)

I've used one from '79 for years- great camera!


----------



## Early (Mar 28, 2009)

I wouldn't call it great, but it was a nice camera if you didn't mind shutter preferred automatic.  It had a nice, smooth shutter as I remember it, and there are many fine lenses available for it.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 28, 2009)

The Canon AE-1P was a great camera.
I used to love how the shutter squeaked.

Umm, why do you ask ?


----------



## Battou (Mar 28, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> A great little camera.  It was one of the most popular 35mm SLR cameras of all time.
> 
> I believe that many of them suffer from 'shutter squeak' but a CLA (clean, lube & adjust) should take care of that.
> 
> They use Canon FD lenses...and because FD lenses are not compatible with modern Canon auto focus cameras, the lenses are pretty cheap on the used market.



On the contrary, the shutter squeel is not the shutter at all, it's a failing mirror linkage requiring indepth repair, often exceeding the cost of another body.




tkaat said:


> Hey guys I would like any of you own a AE-1 (bought mine on Ebay and would like to get a impression of what it is like)



I own and have shoot hundreds of frames with an AE-1. I personally perfer the Canon EF over it, but AE-1 is a sound body provided it is in working order. I also bought one for my GF to learn on so I trust it likely will be sufficient for your needs.


----------



## christopher walrath (Mar 29, 2009)

As to the camera name, go for it.  Can't vouch to it's condition of course but the AE-1 has built a great reputation.


----------



## lensflair9891 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have canon A1 and the AT dial guard poped off. About a quarter of an inch of the mechanics are exposed and since that part is not manufactured by canon anymore I cant just get another one put on there. I was wondering if you knew if that small hole would expose light to the film. I'm fairly new to film and am not very familiar with the body of the camera yet. Any advice would be great. Thank you for your time! 
                                                                            Ashley


----------



## urufan56 (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the body either. I have an AE-1 and I enjoy shooting on it! It takes great pictures quite easily and it's just a great camera. (Sadly mine is broken.)


----------



## Nate Butler (Apr 23, 2009)

I use an AE-1 pretty regularly, and although I like it well enough,I'm planning to sell it,as I constantly keep moving the shutter speed dial inadvertently when I advance the frame or carry it with a wrist strap.  Besides the squeak mentioned above, the battery cover wasn't the best design and can break easily.  I believe the AE-1 Program, which followed the AE-1, alleviated this flaw.


----------



## Cat nt Tat's Dusky (Apr 28, 2009)

Got the same one I bought when I was 15.....just a few years ago.

Still have it, shoot with it all the time. I get a lot of my FD lenses from the fine folks at B&H! They do make adapters that will accept EF lenses on the FD mount.

Mine will be going into the shop next month for a "tune up". After that it's back to shootin!!!


----------

